# 2008 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats @ R/C Madness



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Team Associated, R/C Driver, Castle Creations with Xtreme R/C Cars
Presents

2008 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nationals

March 28, 29 & 30, 2008

Only At
R/C Madness
The Place to Race!

$35.00 for the first class (includes a race shirt)
$30.00 each additional class

Top ten in ALL “A” Mains receive awards
Top three in all other mains receive awards

Handout motors in specified classes provided by Reedy

Friday open practice from open until close

Saturday 3 rounds of IFMAR qualifying (be there early)

Sunday open practice from 7:00 until 9:30
Small door prizes will be given out from 7:30 – 9:30. Winner must be present
Best paint sponsored by UpGrade RC at 9:30 (body must be used in competition)
Mains start at 10:00
Big door prizes and awards at the conclusion of the mains

Best Paint sponsored by UpGrade RC

TQ Awards sponsored by R/C Driver Magazine
Xtreme Performance Awards sponsored by Xtreme R/C Cars Magazine

Don’t forget the Competition X “Super Main” following the “A” Mains where the best drivers & vehicles will compete together for the Competition X Manufactures Cup!

Class 1:
4wd Stock (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Reedy
Factory stock 1/18 plastic and top plate only
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
Handout Reedy Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Micro Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body, No Truggy Style wings

Class 2:
4wd Open (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Quark Brushless
Open 1/18 Chassis
Open Brushed or Brushless Motor
Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must use a stadium style truck body, Truggy wings are allowed






Class 3:
2wd Stock (Stadium Style/Baja)
Sponsored by Team Scream Racing
Factory stock 1/18 plastic chassis only
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
Handout Reedy Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Micro Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body, No Truggy Wings

Class 4:
2wd Open (Stadium Style/Baja)
Sponsored By Xcelorin
Open 2wd 1/18 Chassis
Open Brushed or Brushless Motor
Open 1/18 Tires including foams; No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body, Truggy wings are allowed

Class 4.5:
2wd Mini Slider Open 
Sponsored By Losi
Mini Slider Chassis Only
Open Brushless or Brushed Motor
Factory Stock Tires, Rims & Inserts ONLY
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts, Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must use Mini Slider Body, Front Wing & Roll Cage, Top Wing is optional

Class 5:
Mini Monster Open
Sponsored By Duratrax
Open Chassis
Open Motor(s) not to exceed 2. Brushed or Brushless
No Foam Tire or touring car tires, 1/18th Monster Truck Tires ONLY
Tires must be AT LEAST 2 ½” (63mm) tall when mounted on rims
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must use a Mini Monster type truck body, Stadium Truck Body or Baja Body. Truggy wings are allowed

Class 6:
Novice 
Sponsored by SMC
12-Years-Old or Younger ONLY (no 'ringers' or former winners)
Must Run Factory Stock Plastic Chassis/Top Plate
NO modifications to the stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No Touring Car Tires, No Hex adapters, No Custom Inserts
Factory Stock Speed Control & Servo ONLY
Factory stock motor only (the motor that comes with the vehicle)
No disassembling or altering the motor
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. (7.2 volts)

Class 7:
1/18 Production Buggy (RC18B, Vendetta & Mega Pro ONLY!) 
Sponsored by Duratrax
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis is any way
Factory Tires & Rims ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims or Inserts
Must use factory motor. (The motor that came with the car)
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
Must use factory speed control & servo. (open receiver/transmitter)
The ONLY allowable upgrades are as follows: steering linkage/turnbuckles,
motor heat sink, shock oil, shock springs and aluminum steering knuckles on the Vendetta.
May use different battery connectors.
NO OTHER CHANGES ALLOWED
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use stock buggy body and wing, no aftermarket bodies or wings. Bodies may be custom painted.

Class 8:
1/18 Buggy Open
Sponsored by ApogeePacks.com
Open 1/18 Chassis
Open Brushed or Brushless motor
1/18 Rubber Buggy Tires. No Touring Car Sized Tires or Foam Tires or Hex Adapters
Must run narrow front tires, (similar to the RC18B or Duratrax Vendetta)
Front tires must be less than 1” wide when mounted on rims (No wide front tires/rims)
No truck front tires/rims. 
Open Electronics
Open battery voltage; Li-Po or 2/3A Cells
Must run a buggy body with wing

Class 9:
18R On Road Stock Class (RC18R ONLY) 
Sponsored by AtomicMods.com
Factory Stock 18 Chassis & top plate
Factory stock dimensions (206mm long, 140.5mm wide, and 154mm wheelbase)
Factory Tires, Rims & Inserts ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Hand our Reedy motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
The ONLY allowable upgrades are adjustable turnbuckles/steering linkage, driveshafts & motor heatsinks.
Open micro brushed speed control, servo & receiver
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use stock AE Citroen, Kamino, Mitsubishi, Niteline or other 18R bodies made by AE.
Factory wing only
Bodies may be custom painted

Class 10:
18R On Road Open Class (RC18R ONLY) 
Sponsored by Team Scream Racing
Open 18R Chassis
Factory stock dimensions (206mm long, 140.5mm wide, and 154mm wheelbase)
Factory Tires, Rims & Inserts ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Open Brushless or Brushed motor
Open Electronics
Unlimited battery voltage
Must use stock AE Citroen, Kamino, Mitsubishi, Niteline or other 18R bodies made by AE.
Factory wing only
Bodies may be custom painted

Class 11:
2wd TamTech Off Road Class
Sponsored by Tamiya USA
GB-01 & GB-02 Chassis ONLY (Mini Hornet, Mini Fox, Mini Frog, Buggy Champ, Desert Gator)
Factory stock dimensions (266mm long, 183mm wide)
TamTech GB-01 & GB-02 Rims ONLY
Open Tires
Hand-out Reedy Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
Open micro brushed speed control & receiver
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
TamTech Bodies ONLY
Bodies may be custom painted

Misc……
These rules were made to accommodate the majority of hobby shop grade 1/18 vehicles on the market as of 12-1-07. They include the RC18 series, Mini T, M18T, M18MT Mini LST, Mini Monster Baja, Mini LST 2, Raminator, Baja Bug, Mini Quake, Vendetta, MiniZilla, Mini Giant, Spyder, Blade, Thunder Tiger ZT2, Thunder Tiger ZK2 and Mega Pro. The Vendetta ST, Mini Inferno ST & Trinity Now are allowed in the Mini Monster class only. 
•	Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
•	NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track.
•	No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
•	All races will be 5 minutes long (excluding the Super Main TBD)
•	1500mAh limit on 2/3A cells
• No Sub C sized cells in ANY class
• No 540 Sized motors in any class
•	All prototype and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition
• Dimensions for classes 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8
o Length 240mm Maximum (with body)
o Width 183mm Maximum
o Wheelbase 166mm Maximum
• Dimensions for class 5
o Length 260mm Maximum, (with body) 222mm Minimum.
o	Width 225mm Maximum, 188mm Minimum
o Wheelbase 190mm Maximum, 150mm Minimum


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

I think this year will be the biggest by far.

BTW:
Great job on the rules! It should help really start to make our scale come together.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
Just thought I would pop in and say hi and give you a list of sponsor to this point…
Team Associated
R/C Driver
Castle Creations
Xtreme R/C Cars
Duratrax
Team Scream 
Apogee Packs
Quark Brushless
Tamiya USA
Competition X
www.AtomicMods.com
Losi
Xcelorin
Grand Concepts
LRP
Thunder Tiger
18thScaleRacing.com
Reedy
SMC
UpGrade RC
Novak
Max Amps
G&F Racing
www.YourMicro.com
New Wave Cells


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

Here is a sponsor update

Diggity Designs 
&
Spektrum 

Have just been added as sponsors of the BIGGEST 1/18 race in the country!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

This just in...
Those of you who attended the Micro On Road Saw how we did the grand prizes for give-a-ways and it seemed to be very popular.

Well, we have one AWESOME prize to tell you about already...

Spektrum will be donating a DX3R Radio!!!! That is a $300 + prize!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

This just in...

Two more great sponsors just added..

Spaz Stix
www.thetoyz.com


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

New sponsors that all should know about...
Psycho Cells
HobbiCo
Badger Airbrush


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a link for a flyer to the race

And, we are happy to say that MRC is the newest sponsor of the event!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Madness>> Did You get My email awhile back?? BRP will do some prizes also !!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

I just checked... Somehow is was in my SPAM folder!!! Gonna have to change that!

So, this Just in...
BRP is a sponsor of the 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats!!

Also, The Team Associated Test and Tune session will be back on Friday the 28th between 4:00 and 6:00. Let the guys from AE help you get your car ready fo the BIG race!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All,
Just thought I would give you an updated list of all the sponsors... Looking real good and I have a few more yet to confirm!!

Team Associated
R/C Driver
Castle Creations
Xtreme R/C Cars
Duratrax
Team Scream 
Apogee Packs
Quark Brushless
Tamiya USA
Competition X
www.AtomicMods.com
Losi
Xcelorin
Grand Concepts
LRP
Thunder Tiger
18thScaleRacing.com
Reedy
SMC
UpGrade RC
Novak
Max Amps 
G&F Racing
www.YourMicro.com
New Wave Cells
BRP Racing
Exotek 
Pro-Line Racing
Diggity Designs
Spektrum
Spaz Stix 
www.thetoyz.com
Psycho Cells
HobbiCo
Badger Airbrush 
MRC
Team Helotes 
Team Tekin

Drop me an email if you have any questions or if you want to be a sponsor...


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I just thought I would let you all know that Sunday January the 27 is the 1/18 Indoor Off Road Race of Champions. This is the warm up race for the Nationals and ALWAYS draws a big Crowd.
This year we are very lucky to have this event sponsored by TEAM SCREAM!!! John and bunch of the TEAM SCREAM guys will be down in preparation for the Nationals on March 28-30…
Hope to see you there…
Dean


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

what time are the doors opening for the ROC race on the 27th?


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

I think doors open at 9:00 ot 10:00


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

I just got some great news!
Billy Fischer from Losi will be be attending the event again this year! Billy came last year too and was a great guy. Well liked by everyone abd ultra helpful!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Again,
I am happy to say that we have Parma on board!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The 1/18 Race Of Champions was Sunday and we had a great turnout. 
Zack Barry dominated winning 4wd Open with the M18T Pro, Buggy Open with a M18B and Mini Monster with a M18MT. Congrats to Zack and all who attended!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The March issue of RC Driver has the flyer for the Nats on page 187!! It will be in Xtreme RC Cars soon too!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
Over the past week I have been emailed several times with the same question. "Can I run my 4wd vehicle in the 2wd class is I remove one of the diffs?". Well, the answer is YES. So long as it is in fact 2wd and one of the diffs is removed you can run it in 2wd. It still MUST conform to all the other requirements of the class.

Thanks


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The April issue of Xtreme RC Cars Magazine has the full page flyer/ad for the 2008 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats!

This flyer/ad ran in RC Driver magazine a little while ago too!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Again,
Here is a fresh update of all the sponsors to this point. We have added RC America and HiTec since I last posted this.
Team Associated
R/C Driver
Castle Creations
Xtreme R/C Cars
Duratrax 
Team Scream 
Apogee Packs 
Tamiya USA
Competition X 
www.AtomicMods.com 
Losi 
Xcelorin
Grand Concepts
LRP
Thunder Tiger
18thScaleRacing.com
Reedy
SMC 
UpGrade RC
Novak
Max Amps 
G&F Racing
www.YourMicro.com
New Wave Cells
BRP Racing
Exotek
Pro-Line Racing
Diggity Designs
Spektrum
Spaz Stix 
www.thetoyz.com
Psycho Cells
HobbiCo
Badger Airbrush 
MRC 
Team Helotes 
Team Tekin 
Hacker Brushless 
Parma
RC America
HiTec RCD


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello,
Last night we had 78 entries for our Friday night club race!! I could not believe it! It seems that everyone is trying to get their stuff dialed in for the Nats on March 28 - 30! 

Sponsorship news... 
Driven Productions has signed on!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Again...
Just over 2 weeks to wait!

New sponsors just added are:

MegaTech
Team Orion
XTM Racing (sending a cool NEW truck)

Email me with questions!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

A few things..

First, I want to thank our newest sponsor..
Airtronics

AND..

We have a KILLER in shop special for the Nats

Ther Tamiya Wild Boar is on sale for $79.99. This price INCLUDES the truck and race fee. Buy the truck for $79.99 and your entry into the TamTech class is paid for. Please call the shop and speak to Chris to get this KILLER deal for the Nats!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

With less than 2 weeks before the 1/18 Nats I figured I would hit you with all the sponsors one more time….
1.	R/C Madness www.rcmadness.com 
2.	Team Associated www.rc10.com
3.	R/C Driver www.rcdriver.com 
4.	Castle Creations www.castlecreations.com 
5.	Xtreme R/C Cars www.rc411.com 
6.	Duratrax www.duratrax.com 
7.	Team Scream www.teamscreamracing.com 
8.	Apogee Packs www.apogeepacks.com 
9.	Tamiya USA www.tamiyausa.com 
10.	Competition X www.competitionx.com 
11.	www.AtomicMods.com 
12.	Losi www.losi.com 
13.	Xcelorin www.losi.com 
14.	Grand Concepts www.grandconcepts.biz 
15.	LRP www.lrp.cc 
16.	Thunder Tiger www.thundertiger.com.tw 
17.	www.18thScaleRacing.com 
18.	Reedy www.rc10.com 
19.	SMC www.smc-racing.com 
20.	UpGrade RC www.upgrade-rc.com 
21.	Novak www.teamnovak.com 
22.	Max Amps www.maxamps.com 
23.	www.YourMicro.com
24.	New Wave Cells www.teamnewwavecells.com 
25.	BRP Racing www.brpracing.com 
26.	Exotek www.exotekracing.com 
27.	Pro-Line Racing www.pro-lineracing.com 
28.	Diggity Designs www.diggitydesigns.com 
29.	Spektrum www.spektrumrc.com 
30.	Spaz Stix www.spazstix.com 
31.	www.thetoyz.com
32.	Psycho Cells www.teampsychocells.com 
33.	HobbiCo www.hobbico.com 
34.	Badger Airbrush www.badgerairbrush.com 
35.	MRC www.modelrectifier.com 
36.	Team Helotes www.teamhelotes.com 
37.	Team Tekin www.teamtekin.com 
38.	Hacker Brushless www.hackerbrushless.com 
39.	Parma www.parmapse.com 
40.	RC America www.rcamerica.com 
41.	HiTec RCD www.hitecrcd.com 
42.	TheToyz.com www.thetoyz.com 
43.	Driven Productions www.drivenpro.net 
44.	MegaTech www.megatech.com 
45.	Team Orion www.team-orion.com 
46.	XTM Racing www.hobbyshack.com
47.	Airtronics www.hobbyshack.com 
48.	Vantage Racing www.vantageracing.com 
49.	RC Pro Box www.rcprobox.com 
50.	Red Bull www.redbull.com


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The best word I can use to describe the race this year is PHENOMENAL!!! We had a grand total of 268 entries and a whopping 32 heats of racing and 31 mains. The racing was more INTENSE than in years past yet the atmosphere in the pits among the racers was nothing short of light, fun and friendly. The guys from Team Associated were willing to help ANYONE regardless of the vehicle they drove as was Jeff from Duratrax and everyone else in the pits for that fact. 

Let me thank some of the greatest sponsors in the industry:

Team Associated: Josh, Brad and Bob are just AWESOME. Willing to help ANYONE and they always have a smile on their face. AND they provided more door prizes that you could possibly imagine! Can you say TEN Associated vehicles PLUS other goodies!!! 

R/C Driver: Greg is a man of his words and EVERYONE at R/C Driver deliver what they promise. It is because of their continued media support to get the word of this event out that is continues to grow.

Castle Creations: Joe from Castle is one of the most fun people I have ever met. He provides ENDLESS support for not just his factory drivers but also for anyone in the pits. He even brought stuff specifically for someone using a competitor’s product!

Xtreme R/C Cars: Like Greg from RC Driver, Derek from Xtreme is a great guy and his continued support and coverage of this event have helped it grow!
Duratrax : I cannot say enough good things about Jeff from Duratrax. ALWAYS provides great product support and is one of the most knowledgeable guys in the industry. 

Team Scream: John from Team Scream has been a long time support of this event and his commitment to growing this event is just great. He has the BEST cells on the market and I think almost EVERYONE using 2/3a cells ran them!

Apogee Packs : Bill from Apogee is another quality long time supporter and makes the best, safest lithium based packs on the market. They are so good the AE guys ran them! He provided a bunch of awesome packs for door prizes too!

Tamiya USA: While Fred from Tamiya could not make the event (I will forgive you eventually) he did sponspor the new successful TamTech class. AND provided us with 8 vehicles to give a way!!! 

Competition X: While Tony could not make it this year he did PROMISE us that he would return in 2009!

www.AtomicMods.com : Sponsors of the Messy Pit Award (won by Billy Fisher) and one of the BEST shops online for Mini Z products. 

Losi/Xcelorin: PLENTY of tires & shirts to give away and TWO Mini Sliders!!! Billy is a GREAT representative too!

Grand Concepts: These guys do all our art work and TOTALLY out did themselves this year. 

LRP: SEVERAL Quantum 2 Micro ESCs were given away thanks to LRP 

www.18thScaleRacing.com : Tom is a great help making our banner and with everything else he does!

Reedy: They paid for the motors in the stock classes and Brad made is so everyone who raced stock had a chance to win a Factory Team RC8 (won by Miga)

SMC : SMC has sponsored the Novice class every year. This shows their commitment to growing the hobby!

UpGrade: AWESOME pit mats for the top 3 in the best paint competition!

Novak: Sponsors of the 4wd Open class and they gave away some Micro GT ESCs and 2 Mongoose Systems! 

Max Amps : Zack, Tom, Wes, & Tim are great representatives and they provided cool packs for give a ways! 

www.YourMicro.com Long time supporters and a cool message board to get word out!

BRP Racing: Bud is a long time supporter and provided cool bodies for door prizes!

Exotek: Mike is a GREAT guy and makes some ULTRA cool stuff. Alex won 4wd Open using his NEW Tek18X chassis too! AND he had some cool prizes!

Pro-Line Racing: Provided plenty of cool prizes like tires & bodies!

Diggity Designs: Damon has been a sponsor for a LONG while and had some cool graphite parts for door prizes!

Spektrum: The guys at spektrum gave us one really cool door prize A DX3R radio! And some micro receivers and shirts\

MRC: Dave G is cool! Because of him MRC gave away some great prizes like a Super Brain charger and more!

Team Helotes: Long time sponsors and plenty of GREAT packs to give a way!

Team Tekin: Jim from Tekin is a great guy and we look forward to Tekin being a bigger part in the future! They also gave away a B1R

Hacker Brushless: Kyle from Hacker hooked us up with plenty of shirts and a few great brushless motors to give a way!

Parma: Plenty of GREATY bodies to give a way!!!

RC America: Ralph hooked us up with TWO X-Ray vehicles to give away! 

HiTec RCD: Mike from HiTec has been a long supporter and this event was no different!

MegaTech: Two Mega Pro vehicles with batteries & Chargers were given away!!!

Team Orion: Orion sends prizes every year and this year they send motors & batteries!

XTM Racing: The XTM Mini Rage mini monster truck was yet another COOL vehicle that we gave away.

Airtronics: AWESOME micro servos were great door prizes!

Vantage Racing: Awesome car stands and PLENTY of GREAT pit mats!!!

RC Pro Box: The RC Bro Box is an AWESOME way to keep your items organized and we had one to give-a-way!

Red Bull: The new Red Bull Girls RULE!!!! We look forward to more, BIGGER events with them in the future!!!

As for the racing…
Buggy Spec: Bob S from Associated was TQ and won the Buggy Spec Class. If was a good race and Bob had to come through some early traffic to take the win!

Buggy Open: Zack Barry was DOMINANT in this class driving his X-Ray M18B Pro. He was tq and took the win while being chased by Josh Anderson from AE. 

2wd Open: Billy “Fish Daddy” Fisher was TQ and cruised to the win

2wd Stock: Mike Haynes took the win!

Tam Tech Open: Carissa was TQ with her Wild Boar and took the win while being chased by Greg Vogel in his Desert Gator.

Novice: There is no doubt that Hayden the TQ and winner and ALL the kids in the Novice class will be racing for national championships for years to come.

Mini Slider Open: Another class DOMINATED by Billy Fisher! He was winner & TQ. 

4wd Open: This was GREAT race and TQ Alex Galenski driving the Tek18X took home his second national championship. He also won the brushless sedan class at the On Road Nats!

4wd Stock: Zack Barry took TQ and won the race but had Josh Anderson from AE chasing him the whole way!

Mini Monster Open: This class was DOMINATED by Billy “Fish Daddy” Fisher! He was TQ and took the win! There was a great battle for second between Zack Barry & Mark Smyka right to the end with Zack taking the position!

18R Stock: Tony Priolo was TQ and went on to take the win

SUPERMAIN!! We started every one side by side and at the horn there was a small melee! Billy Fisher wound up pulling a wheelie and was on his roof while others crashed and a few got away clean. Billy was able to catch up to the leaders rather quickly and passed Josh Anderson & Zack Barry to take the WIN and Super Main title!

I also want to thank all the racers who came out in force to this event. Without all of you this would not have gotten so big and the sponsors would not want to support it!

Ok, I need to take some time off for a short while… I will be bouncing in here to get questions answered from time to time… or email me direct… [email protected]

This summer we have the Tamiya TCS race and the RC Driver Off Road Madness events in August and then, in November/December, (Date will be posted within 2 weeks) the Micro On Road Nationals


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I forgot to post who won the Rally Car Open Class!! My Fault
Big props go out to Aaron Wilson for being TQ and taking the win in the Rally Car open Class. Aaron is sponsored by Castle Creations, Flight Power, Nomadio, Exotek, Team Psycho Cells, Driven Productions & Atomic.


----------

